# Hi, everyone :)



## MadLove (May 30, 2010)

I realized today that I've been a member since this time last year, and I've pretty much never posted at all.  I lurk so much, and I'm gonna try to change that, lol.  I'm a huge MAC junkie (well, makeup in general, obviously, but mostly MAC), and I love this site!

I don't really know what else to write here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Edit:  Jeez, I shouldn't write things when I'm half asleep.  I forgot important things.  My name is Cassie, I live in Ontario (but I might be moving to Alberta in 2 months!), and uhhh.... I'm NC20, blue/green eyes, and I have light pink hair right now (but it changes all the time)!


----------



## Susanne (May 30, 2010)




----------



## nunu (May 30, 2010)

Hello


----------



## Purple (May 30, 2010)

Hi!


----------



## WhippedCrm (May 30, 2010)

Yay Your First Post!! Welcome!


----------



## CandeeNova (May 30, 2010)

hello! i'm also trying to post more often  see ya in the forums ;-)


----------



## MzzRach (May 30, 2010)

Welcome out of lurkdom!


----------



## LMD84 (May 31, 2010)

Cassie! have fun de-lurking!


----------



## bellaxo812 (May 31, 2010)

Cassie!


----------



## BEA2LS (Jun 1, 2010)

welcome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i remember lurking here for over a year before i signed up lol.


----------



## cjm (Jun 2, 2010)

Hi Cassie,

I can understand how you spent a whole year lurking... there's sooo many great things to read there's hardly time to post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good luck with your upcoming relocation
k


----------



## n_c (Jun 4, 2010)




----------



## LittleMaryJane (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Cassie, welcome to the site... Hope to see you around more!


----------



## Luiza_T (Jun 5, 2010)




----------



## liibyz (Jun 5, 2010)

Welcome Cassie!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 6, 2010)

Welcome back!  Hope to see you around the forum!


----------



## Hypathya (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi Cassie!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Keep posting honey!!


----------

